# Zoloft



## Jenkins (Feb 15, 2002)

Anyone been on this?? How was it on side effects and treating the anxiety?Jenkins


----------



## kas (Apr 24, 2000)

I took Zoloft and didn't like it. I felt like I had no emotions at all.I felt sort of like a robot. I have taken all kinds of medications and the only one that I like is Effexor. Hope that helps.


----------



## JudyR (Nov 20, 2003)

I have been on Zoloft since July. I do not have any side effects and I am getting out of the house more. It helps with my obsessing over every little thing. I was having what felt like big balls or something rolling around in my stomach and I do not have that anymore with the Zoloft and I am sleeping better and feeling refreshed in the morning since I've been on it. Before I started the Zoloft I had a hard time getting to sleep, woke up many times during the night and when I got out of bed in the morning I felt more tired than when I went to bed. I also do not have the confusion that was driving me crazy before the Zoloft. You know things like finding things in the fridge that belonged in the pantry and vice verse. I would go to put something in the microwave in the evening and find my morning coffee that I put in to warm up. Thankfully this is much better. I hope the Zoloft works for you. JudyR


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2003)

I once took Zoloft for almost 5 years. It did help both depression and anxiety, but after a while the side effects were more than I could handle (jitteriness, nervousness, dry mouth, bladder discomfort, constipation and eventually anorgasmia).These days I take a small dose of Celexa (10mg), plus Trazadone at bedtime for sleep and I'm on a new medication called Depakote which corrects an imbalance of valproic acid in my brain, stops neurons from misfiring, and allows me to experience life more calmly than I've ever been able to exerience before.Evie


----------

